# Anyone Getting Less Orders on Grubhub?



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

I've delivered for GH for a year. But for the last month, its a lot slower, and the quality of orders I'm getting are poor (low pay, bad area or long wait times). Has anyone noticed this in your area? 

I think GH has the best platform, but lately I can't make half of what I used to. My ratings are high, so I'm not sure what's going on

As a result, I've done a lot of UE orders, but I won't anymore. Several times I've been sent to scary neighborhoods that are 20 to 30 min from where I picked up from. Once I was sent to an apartment complex with crackheads in lobby. 

Everytime I try DD, I get Arby's, Wendy's or a long wait at a restaurant. DD is also the biggest hassle put of all.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Tuxi said:


> I've delivered for GH for a year. But for the last month, its a lot slower, and the quality of orders I'm getting are poor (low pay, bad area or long wait times). Has anyone noticed this in your area?
> 
> I think GH has the best platform, but lately I can't make half of what I used to. My ratings are high, so I'm not sure what's going on
> 
> ...


Do you accept all orders or pick and choose? I've heard that they have been rewarding drivers with really high acceptance rates

And do you deliver on blocks?


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

I've never done blocks, and I was able to make $600+ a week off schedule. My highest was almost $900. I keep getting orders for under $5 that are 20 to 30 minutes away. Never had so many crap ones before. 

For instance, Friday they wanted me to travel 20 min to deliver something right near the pickup for a whopping $3.60. I refused because that was ridiculous. Gas here is almost $2.70 a gallon. 

But last week, when we had freezing rain and snow, I worked 9 hours straight, and made great money once again. I've delivered well over 2000 orders. 

I don't know if DD and/or r UE are taking a lot of GH customers. I've delivered to customers on UE that I also delivered to GH (same restaurants). Those were funny.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Tuxi said:


> I've never done blocks, and I was able to make $600+ a week off schedule. My highest was almost $900. I keep getting orders for under $5 that are 20 to 30 minutes away. Never had so many crap ones before.
> 
> For instance, Friday they wanted me to travel 20 min to deliver something right near the pickup for a whopping $3.60. I refused because that was ridiculous. Gas here is almost $2.70 a gallon.
> 
> ...


In my area (DC) I barely get any orders any more unless I am on block. They made it so that drivers on block really get priority dispatch and everyone else gets the leftovers (mostly dropped orders). I heard from other GH drivers that GH has been rewarding premier drivers with more orders lately. I havent been on GH for a few weeks now so I havent been able to test that but I plan on doing so next weekend


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Tuxi said:


> I've delivered for GH for a year. But for the last month, its a lot slower, and the quality of orders I'm getting are poor (low pay, bad area or long wait times). Has anyone noticed this in your area?
> 
> I think GH has the best platform, but lately I can't make half of what I used to. My ratings are high, so I'm not sure what's going on
> 
> ...


Postmates is the worse food app to do br far.They make uber eats look good


----------

